# Sasaffrass



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Any one want to recommend a place to buy sasafrass seedlings.I would love to have some around here. I have only seen one around here and the guy had already cut it down.


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

Go to www.forestfarm.com 

I bought a few from them two years ago, and they are doing ok. They were not huge, maybe 12-14" tall but were healthy.


----------



## KRH (Jun 12, 2004)

sasafrass are hard to transplant because of a very long tap root at and early age. Some times as long as half the length of the trunk on even a 2-3 foot tree.


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

Flying Pig nursery. Very good prices and products. And her stands behing his gaurantee!!!!!


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Big Dave said:


> Any one want to recommend a place to buy sasafrass seedlings.I would love to have some around here. I have only seen one around here and the guy had already cut it down.



Wheres here?


----------



## Kimon (May 2, 2005)

Is it possible to root them? We have them growing wild everywhere around our property. If taking a cutting and rooting them is possible i would be happy to send anyone some.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Big dave, putting your location in the location block would be helpful...large portions of the U.S. has sasafrass seedlings grow wild and actually become a problem. If you stop mowing some of your property the seedlings may just pop up on their own. Or ask some area landowners for permission to dig out a few, give him or her a six pack or case of their favorite beverage, problem solved...my thoughts. If you can't find wild sasafrass seedlings in your area maybe their not ment to grow there....to hot, poor soil, etc.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Big Dave said:


> Any one want to recommend a place to buy sasafrass seedlings.I would love to have some around here. I have only seen one around here and the guy had already cut it down.


If you're anywhere close you can come get all you want. We have'em by the dozens around here.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I have noticed that they spread readily from root suckers, so they should not be too hard to transplant (though I have never tried). Put them in a GOOD hole with good soil and water frequently.


----------

